# Weird Nvidia problem

## posthuman_5

I emerge nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel....I added nvidia to the /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6..i did modprobe nvidia..I changed the xorg.conf video driver from nv to nvidia......uncommented Load glx  and commented Load dri and the Section "DRI" lines were commented too....So instead of doing /etc/init.d/xdm restart and I did a reboot....but I noticed that the nvidia splash isnt showing up and i run glxgears and i get:

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

glxgears: Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual.

But If i run gdm-stop && gdm   the nvidia splash DOES show up and the 3d games like postal 2, nexuiz actually run....

What is the problem?

----------

## chunderbunny

Have you got "nvidia" in your /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 file?

----------

## SinoTech

Also make sure to add the following line to your "Deice " section :

```

Option "RenderAccel" "True"

```

If using Composite, you've also to add the following line:

```

Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"

```

Mfg

Sino

----------

## posthuman_5

Section "Device"

	Identifier  "Videocard0"

	Driver      "nvidia"

Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

	VendorName  "Videocard vendor"

	BoardName   "NVIDIA GeForce 4 (generic)"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Yeah i have both those sections......but still same problem :S

----------

## posthuman_5

Yeah chunderbunny...I have it there.

----------

